# 1993 2 door model



## Guest (Feb 20, 2003)

hi guys,
I have a 1993 sentra 2 door manual transmission, no AC no power anything, not even power steering. what model do u think it is, runs damn good though. 
thanks
unclepink


----------



## gogeeta13 (Oct 17, 2002)

ummm. E i believe

Senta E

XE had power streering iirc


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

It is the E model.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

yep, it's the E


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

How many people does it take to verify that a B13 without PS and AC is an E model? A one, a two, a three. Three. How many could it take? The world may never know.


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

its sounds like an E. other tip offs might be non-panted grey plastic bumpers, no cloth inlay on the door panels, no sway bars, no tach, no "oh shit handle", no fifth gear (I think they may have added them on the 93 and newer), the 175/80/13 tires, and no passenger side view mirror.
-dave


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

toolapcfan said:


> *How many people does it take to verify that a B13 without PS and AC is an E model? A one, a two, a three. Three. How many could it take? The world may never know.  *


just incase some of you may have skipped over my post about it being an E, i'd like to state it again. 

it's a sentra E


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

toolapcfan said:


> *How many people does it take to verify that a B13 without PS and AC is an E model? A one, a two, a three. Three. How many could it take? The world may never know.  *


its an E


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah, it sounds like a Sentra E


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Hey Guess what ITS A E.....Ive got one too. Although mine no longer look or act like it...


----------



## 16valve (Dec 9, 2002)

E E E E E E E E E E E E E its a E


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

its an E!!!!!! i had an E no i have a xe, only difference is that the xe has AC. not power stearing, yeah....thats an E, just so everyone knows....its an E


----------



## 16valve (Dec 9, 2002)

i have an E

and i have A/C!


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

maxpower559 said:


> *its an E!!!!!! i had an E no i have a xe, only difference is that the xe has AC.*


A/C was an option on the B13 Sentras. My SE-R came w/out A/C, radio, ABS, and leather boot and steering wheel. But it did come with a sunroof.

Dead give away of an E model was the gray bumper covers. All other B13 models had color matched bumper covers. I also believe that M/T for the E models were 4-speed and all other models had 5-speed.


----------



## RL82 (Dec 14, 2002)

Hawaii_SE-R said:


> *A/C was an option on the B13 Sentras. My SE-R came w/out A/C, radio, ABS, and leather boot and steering wheel. But it did come with a sunroof.
> 
> Dead give away of an E model was the gray bumper covers. All other B13 models had color matched bumper covers. I also believe that M/T for the E models were 4-speed and all other models had 5-speed. *


 I have an E and I have 5 gears....


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Likewise. It was the '91 E that had a 4-speed, IIRC.


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

Can you show me how to get, how to get to SR20DE Street. La la la La de da La la la!

This post was brought to you today by the letter 'E'
  








*See you next time on SR20DE Street. *


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2003)

hey thanks guys,
but i am still confused is it an "E".   alright i get it its an E. it has a 160 K miles on it do u think its worth putting an AC in that. its a 5 speed.
unclepink


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

I guess the newer models changed a little here in Canada anyway.
I have a 2DR 1995 B13 Sentra with power steering, sway bars, passenger side mirror and it's not even an E, it's a base model at that. It still has the grey bumpers though. Perhaps they ditched the E model in Canada and gave us something better.

As for installing AC, I guess that's a personal choice. Do you really want it and can you afford it? Despite getting the parts, you'd need to run wires for the AC switch which I guess you'd be taking off another Sentra as well.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Why dont you just sell your b-13 and by my XE. It has A/C and power steering and a bunch of other options. Plus, it has only been ditched once! 102000 original miles on her too.


----------



## TigerScorpion (Jul 15, 2002)

Hawaii_SE-R said:


> *A/C was an option on the B13 Sentras. My SE-R came w/out A/C, radio, ABS, and leather boot and steering wheel. But it did come with a sunroof.
> 
> Dead give away of an E model was the gray bumper covers. All other B13 models had color matched bumper covers. I also believe that M/T for the E models were 4-speed and all other models had 5-speed. *


Mine has grey bumper covers...and power steering, auto trans, air cond., manual windows.............


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

Definitly an E


----------

